
Oracle Deprecating Java's JavaScript Engine Nashorn - henryluo
https://www.infoq.com/news/2018/06/deprecate-nashorn
======
freedomben
Honestly this isn't suprising, given the huge advancement with Graal. Nashorn
was really cool in its day, but compared to Graal it's slow, hard to work
with, and error prone.

Still there's a certain respect that I feel when seeing projects that were
great retire. In our memories persist the greatness.

